# setters vs. pointers



## slammer

Joe,

CONGRATS. That is too cool. You will have a lot of fun and trust me you will have to cut back on the dog string to keep everyone happy, there just are not enough hours in the day. Daughters rock, at least my 6 year-old does. I am sure she will have me pulling my hair out in a few more years. Buy the way she is way too cute to have much German blood in her.ne_eye:


----------



## kek25

Drifter Saver said:


> . . . Now I must get back to what is actually important, the nicest little female around who just arrived on Wednesday


You sandbagger Joe. Congratulations!! Beautiful little girl!!! Puts everything right back into perspective. I think you better give her an introduction through her own thread.

Got your message. I'll be in touch. I'm running full speed today.

Keith


----------



## up-hunter

Beautiful baby!!

Ok i guess i should have stated the question better i didn't want a who's breed is better i was wondering what the main differerences are between the two, i know they are both great breeds.

I just wanted to know what the main differences are.


----------



## Merimac

I find that your disrespect and self righteous BS is far outweighing the play hunting. Look how you entered the conversation, then left the conversation and replied with a lot of weird horsey details... Why? Now you have 2 stupid posts. 

ben 



ID-Birddog said:


> Merimac, I don't really care what you think is dumb. My point is there is no way a trial can accurately represent real hunting. Even the ones as pointed out that use wild birds, they are still "shot" with blanks. Just not real hunting.
> My dogs get OJT. I harvested between 75-100 Ruffed and Blue grouse this season. I hunt a lot. This does not include the pheasants, quail, chukar, huns, sharptails, sage grouse, waterfowl, and doves I hunt all the time here.
> I just like dogs that are true hunters and prove themselves in the real world with real hunting.
> I'm the same way with my horses, we have champion lines here that have won lots of recognition in cutting and reigning, but they are not the complete package. You can't take these horses out and work real cattle all day long, rope off of them, pack elk etc. They are single purpose animals. My horses could not win anything but maybe working ranch horse competition or team sorting, but they work cows, I can head rope, get into the backcountry and out safely, pack kills on them, sort calves, etc.
> Just my opinion, so bash me if you must, but I'll keep on hunting and I'll wave at the trialers in the field at the next competition while I'm heading to enjoy watching my dogs do what they and I love to do, bird hunt.


----------



## Merimac

Congrats!


----------



## 2birdie

up-hunter said:


> I know there are alot of setter guys on this board. I was wondering what the differences are between pointers and setters?





up-hunter said:


> Beautiful baby!!
> 
> Ok i guess i should have stated the question better i didn't want a who's breed is better i was wondering what the main differerences are between the two, i know they are both great breeds.
> 
> I just wanted to know what the main differences are.


----------



## Merimac

Here is what I gather. Take it all with a grain of salt. They are all generalizations.

* Hair... Setter gets muddier and more burs. Pointer will usually be cleaned by the time you drive home in its crate. Setter will not.

* Setters shed but seemingly less than many breeds. Pointers shed and the hair imbeds itself into stuff more. A little tougher to clean.

* Pointers tales are less protected and it has been said the tale is more apt to take a beating. I would debate this as it kind of an issue for many longer tales.

* Pointers Typically take the heat better. In Minnesota and Michigan this isn't much of an issue for me as I mostly run in the cooler months.

* Pointers are noted as quicker learners. I don't know but I don't doubt this.

* People say that your chances for a Trial champ is higher if you get a pointer.

I don't know how to phrase this with out making it sound wrong. Pointers have a more stable personality? More independant and less affectionate. This last statement will likely get me into a mess but it is all relative.

There are different strains of both breeds and the sizes and shapes vary so much. ie. Worm Dunker has a 25 lb setter and from an earlier post, likes to range a bit. Decoverly Setters are much bigger and run much different. 

Elhew bred Pointers have a different look than some other pointers.

As far as drive and running styles. You will find they all range even within 1 litter of dogs. Both make great hunter/ trial dogs. Both make good pets.


----------



## Firemedic

It offical. If you all had labs, you wouldn't be sitting in front of a computer bitch-slapping each other. No need to talk about stylish points, "breaking", force retrieving, blah, blah, blah. Yes, the lab is a big, semi-retarded, goofy, slobbering, lazy, affectionate idiot, but I love him, and he finds the birds and brings them back when I hit them. 

Scott, you know I am kidding. I really enjoy the Crosswind GSP I have, and am happy to tell people his training came from you.


----------



## Bonz 54

Firemedic,

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah... you still haven't made it over to see the new Baby. She's 5 months old now.... FRANK


----------

